
What's this? (example.com/pension) - madethemcry
http://www.example.com/pension
======
mirages
After getting the raw response. It's actually the content of the example.com
page sent in GZIP but for some reason the browser is not deflating it

~~~
madethemcry
Hey thanks for the response, I already had a conspiracy in mind :-) I searched
for some parts of the plain text but couldn't find an answer so I just dropped
it here with success. Thanks mirages.

